# MasterBuilt Charcoal Smoker



## konasnob (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi,

I just picked up a 30" masterbuilt charcoal smoker and I am wondering if there is any advice as to what sort of mods would be necessary for this smoker. One thing I noticed after completing my first smoke on it was that it took forever to get up to temperature and I had a very tough time keeping it over 200 degrees. 

One thing I noticed is the charcoal pan is round with a grate to put on top of it. Is there any recommendations for a different pan? I have seen places where they use a veggie wok in the brinkmann vertical smokers. My smoker seems to have similar(if not the same rails and vent setup as this one: 













20060112.png



__ konasnob
__ Mar 29, 2016






One thing is that there are air vents on both the top and the bottom. There are two circular upper exaust vents on each side and 2 lower intake vents on each side. Also, would you recommend mixing fuel? I was monitoring the temperature with a probe and noticed it only made it to 250 once. Most of the time it sat around 180(leading to 8 hours of cook time for 2 5# pork loins)

Any advice would help as I am new to this. I also saw this video but it is tough to judge what veggie wok rack I should buy(if it is even recommended:


----------

